# SPitfire Studio Winds - Free expression maps & Track Presets!!!



## dfhagai (Jul 12, 2019)

Hey Guys,

Here's a link to download my super detailed Cubase Expression Maps & Track Prestes for all of the instruments in the Spitfire Studio Winds Bundle!!!

I’ve been using Cubase for more then two decade. As a full time musician and a Steinberg Certified trainer for well over a decade, I came to know Cubase inside out. I’ve developing all sort of tips, tricks, cheats and workflow enhancement boosters, especially when it comes to Virtual Orchestration work. This bundle is aimed to lift some of the heavy load off virtual orchestrators and MIDI programmers alike.

As a professional virtual orchestrator, I use Kontakt as my main engine, blending different sample libraries in my ever growing palette. One of my recent purchases was “Spitfire Audio Studio Series Pro” (Strings, Woodwinds & Brass). While I really appreciated the sound, quality and detail put into these products, the time it takes to wrap your head around theses libraries, embedding them into a template and figuring out the best way to map them, can takes a LOT of time.

This premium bundle comes fully packed, maped, labeled, colored, MIDI learned, Quick controlled, track preset and expression mapped. Load and compose!

It even includes a special free version of my Kontakt *CCMatrix* Script, A very powerful utility on it's own!

If you have any feedback, please contact me at [email protected].

For additional products, info and music, find me at www.hagaid.com.

Sincerely,

Hagai Davidoff


----------



## emasters (Jul 12, 2019)

Very generous of you to share this - thx. Perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but on the web page - how does one download it? There's a "contact us" button, but it's grey'd out. Hmmm....


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 12, 2019)

You are right....
Fix and repost soon....


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 12, 2019)

emasters said:


> Very generous of you to share this - thx. Perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but on the web page - how does one download it? There's a "contact us" button, but it's grey'd out. Hmmm....


Fixed mate. Sorry for the inconvenience 
(Click on the "Get it here" text).


----------



## emasters (Jul 12, 2019)

dfhagai said:


> Fixed mate. Sorry for the inconvenience
> (Click on the "Get it here" text).



Thx!


----------



## cpaf (Jul 14, 2019)

I don't own the library, but I'm very interested in your approach to expression maps and spitfire and track presets - hope to find an oversight on my own part in making these when looking at yours


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 14, 2019)

cpaf said:


> I don't own the library, but I'm very interested in your approach to expression maps and spitfire and track presets - hope to find an oversight on my own part in making these when looking at yours


A lot to cover here, hope to make a video about it soon


----------



## Hywel (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Hagai

I've tried several times in the past day or so to download from your link (which links to a zip file) but it doesn't seem to want to download I'm afraid. I would love to try it out. Thanks for creating.


----------



## dfhagai (Jul 16, 2019)

Hywel said:


> Hi Hagai
> 
> I've tried several times in the past day or so to download from your link (which links to a zip file) but it doesn't seem to want to download I'm afraid. I would love to try it out. Thanks for creating.


I've just downloaded the file on several different computers and it seems to work great...
Have you managed to download it?


----------

